
Cloudflare drops support for Daily Stormer - MichaelGG
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/racist-daily-stormer-goes-down-again-as-cloudflare-drops-support/
======
MichaelGG
If this is accurate, it's a huge shift for Cloudflare and people will have to
start questioning every site that CF decides to service.

~~~
davesque
This would have happened eventually anyway. Cloudflare is not run by robots.
It's run by people who have boundaries.

Also, the case of the Daily Stormer doesn't really fall into any kind of
ethical gray area as far as I'm concerned.

